
Runway – Cash planning tool for startups - eries
https://www.startuprunway.io/
======
hyonlee
Hey guys, I’m the developer at LTSE that built Runway, a free tool to help you
build your runway model. I built it for founders like me, who aren’t the
biggest fan of spreadsheets, but want to build a sound financial model for my
company. I’d love to hear your thoughts!

~~~
rodolphoarruda
The website looks great. Very eye catching. Congrats.

Do you have an ebook that explains all the terminology involved? Burnrate,
runway, cash out etc.

~~~
hyonlee
Ooh.. we do have a few articles published. You can find them on the landing
page. Let me know if I can point you to more resources beyond that. Happy to
help :D

------
dsugarman
Interesting, it's a free to use service and the value to LTSE is that if you
need a certain amount of financing, they can help you figure out how much /
when and promote their services. It's kind of like a Credit Karma or Mint
model but I assume it will promote their own products instead.

~~~
hyonlee
If we were a financing company/bank, that would be a great idea, but we are a
tools company that build tools to help founders. Check out Captable.io, too,
if you get the chance! But I don't think a tool such as Runway, where we are
helping cash-conscious founders save money, should charge money :)

~~~
dsugarman
Cool, we're in the market for something like this. My next question was
obviously "well what about the 409As" and then I saw Fast409A.io.

I'll take a look, thanks!

~~~
hyonlee
hahaha that's awesome. let me know if I can help :)

------
justinc8687
Played around for a few minutes and really like it. One suggestion - if you
are going to prefill data, such as positions, don't pop up a bootstrap modal
on every delete. Either just nuke it without confirmation (my preference) or
do something quick like change the button to a "Really?" and make them click
it twice (Zapier does this and I really like it). Having the whole workflow
interrupted with the modal is really difficult, especially as it scrolls the
whole page.

It's also quite slow in FF, not sure why.

Great idea. Some minor UX and it could be amazing!

~~~
hyonlee
Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, someone else mentioned this issue as well and
we were thinking a simple "no need for template" checkbox would solve it.
Thoughts?

------
jaxn
Love "cash planning tool for startups"

But Runway has a huge "spend other people's money" connotation to me.

This may be great for us bootstrappers, but my initial assumption is that it's
not made for me.

~~~
hyonlee
It's easy to jump and take a look around, or you can read our articles to give
you a "tour". I'd love to know what your use case is and how we can better fit
you.

------
koolba
Quick feedback:

\- Get rid of the confirmation box for password on creation.

\- Add OAuth signin via Google Apps / GitHub / etc. One click account creation
is a must for something like this to take off.

~~~
hyonlee
Ah, yes, we did what was quickest, but adding OAuth signin is definitely
coming up. And ok on the confirmation box, thanks for the feedback!

------
zackliscio
Nice work, this is an awesome tool. As a founder would love to be able to
share it with my co-founders--any account sharing on the horizon?

~~~
hyonlee
we're getting request for collaboration. how do you see account sharing
working in your opinion?

~~~
jaywunder
If projects were shareable then that would be nice, so I could share a report
with a cofounder or advisor. Also having edit/view permission for people would
be good to control who can edit the budget. And if you're going to do sharable
reports, then live edit would also be amazing.

~~~
hyonlee
ah great ideas! Totally makes sense - added to our todo list :)

------
namuol
I'd love something like this for personal finance, especially catering to
these two things:

\- Paying off debt (especially student loans)

\- Saving for retirement

~~~
hyonlee
Totally possible to use it for personal finance!

------
pedalpete
Can you tell us a bit about LTSE's vision and business model? Are you planning
on aggregating data on your services to get a bird's eye view of early
business ecosystem? Maybe learn how to pick potential winners, etc.??

~~~
hyonlee
While that sounds like a cool idea, that's not why we're building our tools.
With our team made up of previous entrepreneurs, we're just happy to build
tools that make us think "if I had that in my previous startup, it would have
been so helpful!"

------
codefined
Just a quick point on this, the "new scenario" page came up with an error (I
think?) for me:

[https://puu.sh/wylE1/21197650ef.png](https://puu.sh/wylE1/21197650ef.png)

~~~
hyonlee
No, that's right - you just don't have any Scenarios built yet :)

------
dboreham
Puzzled: don't all the people who care about this do their work in
spreadsheets? They're also extremely averse to having their financial data on
someone else's computer/network ime.

~~~
hyonlee
What we found was that it's not true for everyone. Many are not fond of using
Excel and prefer to have a tool like this help them jump in and quickly answer
questions. We are hearing that founders are able to set up their whole runway
plan in less than 2 minutes with Runway.

~~~
codefined
Absolutely not true for me, this tool saves me so much hassle!

~~~
hyonlee
good to hear! :D

------
a13n
Ugh that screenshot is cringeworthy. Comp-wise, you're saying execs >
engineers > PMs > designers. At least make the ICs equivalent.

Also kinda sucks that execs get more. They have the most equity and the most
pay, seems like a terrible deal for everyone else.

I'm sure you didn't do this intentionally.

~~~
csharpminor
Or maybe a passive-agressive dig from their designer?

~~~
hyonlee
hahaha no this was totally unintentional - but great point about the signal
we're sending!

------
zubairq
Nice, we built the same thing 20 years ago at brixx.com

~~~
hyonlee
awesome! nice to meet you and would love any guidance/feedback :D

